# Haul haul haul!



## UyenNhii (Aug 10, 2008)

These items are from several hauls ;p 2 from Singapore Airport, 2 from Central Zen in Bangkok Thailand, 2 from Paragon Discovery, 1 haul from the airport in Denmark and Starflash stuff that I bought from a girl on specktra ;p The stuff that still are in boxes are my backups, and I was to lazy to take them out


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 10, 2008)

wow!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Ummm, HOLY CRAP!!  That's a great haul!!


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you ;D Hihi. Sorry for the picture size by the way ;(


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 10, 2008)

:d  rools:


----------



## vcanady (Aug 11, 2008)

wow im drooling


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 11, 2008)

whoaaa lotsa stuff!! amazing haul!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW!!!!! enjoy


----------



## pensive (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing haul.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 12, 2008)

wow
amazing haul

enjoy em'


----------



## neonbright (Aug 12, 2008)

That wasn't a haul you cleaned out the store...


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 13, 2008)

wow, amazing haul!!


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_That wasn't a haul you cleaned out the store..._

 
Haha, I wish! My mom said the exact same thing xD


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 19, 2008)

All I can say is... DAMN!


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow!!! Now that's what i call a haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonderful haul! Wow! So much great stuff!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

Umm.... YEA, Haul is right!!   Great stuff!!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

wow great haul!! the pink pigment on top right..  is that Pink Vivid?    I really need to get another one of those, now that they are d/c'd...  I'm scared to use mine cause I don't want to use it up!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is the name of the caramel color next to the Coppering eyeshadow??


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_wow great haul!! the pink pigment on top right..  is that Pink Vivid?    I really need to get another one of those, now that they are d/c'd...  I'm scared to use mine cause I don't want to use it up!_

 
Yes it is!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Wow! Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is the name of the caramel color next to the Coppering eyeshadow??_

 
Hehe, I'm actually not sure! But I belive it is Tan =)


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG that is amazing!!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Great haul!! I'm jealous


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG!! Amazing haul!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

wow! nice


----------



## tiffmegz (Oct 27, 2012)

uhmm so this is pretty much INCREDIBLE!


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, you've got one jealous lady over here. Love EVERYTHING you bought


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

[h=2]That's the best haul I have ever seen!!!!!!!!![/h]


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

like it all


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG!! Fantastic haul!


----------

